# please let me have a mummys little boy!!



## jennjennxx

hi all I'm so so glad I found this GD forum, I thought I was just just being utterly selfish in feeling this way, but I know I will be devastated if I have another girl as will my husband and this will be my last little one, and we already have a beautiful daughter, and also our first beautiful daughter is now an angel, I just can't bare the thought of not having a son, doesn't help that everyone is either saying (due to severe morning sickness) "oh it'll be another girl" or "it doesn't matter as long as its healthy" and well ofcourse all I want is a healthy baby and I know more than most after losing a precious daughter, but I still can't help longing for a boy. 

so am keeping this thread as a journey to either getting a beautiful son or having another beautiful daughter and have to come to terms with the fact I will never have a son :'(. 

I have my twelve week scan I the 30th of April so am looking forward to people's guesses, I'm also half tempted to get a private gender scan at 16 weeks but I'm scared if it's another girl I will spend the rest of the pregnancy feeling depressed. literally since the minute I found out I'm pregnant I have been looking at every gender predicting theory going :0( doesn't help that husband says he will be disappointed with another girl. 

so wish me luck guys :0) sorry if I sound really really ungrateful and selfish. xox


----------



## motherofboys

Hi there, I completely understand. I have 3 boys and am desperate for a girl. I have had my 12 week scan and had a couple of girl guesses here but mainly boy guesses. Just seeing the guesses broke my heart. I have a gender scan 7th of May and am so scared but I also know I will hear boy. I almost cancelled my gender scan but I KNOW I need to know as early as possible to give me time to adjust and get used to the idea. 
I've done every online test and gender predictor going. I hope you get your boy.


----------



## embeth

Hope you get your boy xx


----------



## shayzee

Before i came across this forum i also thought i was the only one feeling this way but you arent alone hun, i really hope your dream of a blue bundle comes true & good luck with your scan,x.


----------



## maybebaby3

Don't feel bad. I wanted a girl but its a boy. I was disappointed at first but now I'm getting over it and I'm sure you will even if its a girl. Hope you get your boy tho!!!


----------



## dollych

Good luck and I hope you get you're boy. xxx


----------



## Misscalais

Fingers crossed for your boy!
Make sure you update us with your scan pic when you have it and we will try guess.


----------



## jennjennxx

thank you soo much for your lovely replies :0), I don't feel so alone now. I think I will eventually get over it if I am having a girl I'm almost trying to think in my head it will be a girl so maybe I won't be so disappointed when I do find out. 

I have my first scan on the 30th so will put the pic on here to see what peoples guesses are. 

I may get a gender scan booked at 16 weeks but I'm really not sure yet. :confused: xox


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Hope you get your little boy hun xx


----------



## jennjennxx

eeek I'm getting excited now, only a week tomorrow and I will be having my first scan :0). xox


----------



## minties

Best of luck! Boys are so cool. If I ever have a 3rd I'll be wanting another.


----------



## jennjennxx

oh dear!! I'm starting to get a little bit obsessive now about having a boy :0( it's really not healthy I'm driving myself bonkers lol. anyone else feel like this. I think I may have to book at gender scan 16 weeks so I can stop thinking!! my first scan is on Tuesday which I'm really looking forward to, but I'm scared I won't enjoy it as much as I should as all I'll be doing is nub searching lol!! I think I've definitely lost it!! xox


----------



## Misscalais

Don't worry Hun I will be the same, i think it's easier to relax and accept when you find out.
I think I'm going to do the early gender scan with next bub too.


----------



## motherofboys

Thats why I decided to go for the gender scan. I was getting so obsessed and I think its just best to know one way or the other so I can get over it if its a boy and start enjoying my pregnancy rather than thinking about the gender all the time.


----------



## jennjennxx

oh my!! its now tomorrow and I will be having my first scan of bubba :0), thing is all I can still think about is nub, I know it may not be 100% to guess gender but seems pretty accurate. rahhh!! wish me luck guys will post a piccy up tomorrow for guesses. also does anyone know the website that you can get a guess from a tech, I've seen people on here say about it but can't find it? :0) xox


----------



## Misscalais

jennjennxx said:


> oh my!! its now tomorrow and I will be having my first scan of bubba :0), thing is all I can still think about is nub, I know it may not be 100% to guess gender but seems pretty accurate. rahhh!! wish me luck guys will post a piccy up tomorrow for guesses. also does anyone know the website that you can get a guess from a tech, I've seen people on here say about it but can't find it? :0) xox

Good luck! Can't wait to see your little bean.
I've heard about that one too but I can't remember motherofboys you sent yours into one didn't you?


----------



## motherofboys

I would recommend genderdreaming and also in-gender a lot of the main guessers of in-gender are also on genderdreaming but I trust the other advice on GD more that IG.

Good luck for your scan. Please try not to spend the whole time worrying about nub, I did and I came away not feeling like I had had a scan and seen my baby. Its a very weird feeling.


----------



## jennjennxx

thanks so much guys :0), and I've made a promise to myself, NOT to worry about the gender and just try and enjoy the scan else I'll prob regret not taking it in properly as it is such a special moment. 

well my scan is 1.30pm UK time so as soon as I'm home I will upload a piccy of my little bubz xox


----------



## maybebaby3

Ingender but make sure you get a good nub shot. Mine wasn't good enough


----------



## jennjennxx

oh my!! only 4 hours to go now :0) xox


----------



## motherofboys

I'll be thinking of you at 1:30! 2 hours now LOL


----------



## jennjennxx

thankyou :0) I'm leaving in a minute xox


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Good luck hun! xx


----------



## jennjennxx

hi all I'm back and all was well :0) so happy. heres some pics sorry in advance they will prob be sideways lol. guess away :0) xox
 



Attached Files:







20130430_145810.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 17









20130430_145837.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## motherofboys

I think I possibly see a nub in the 1st pic (though I'm no expert and it might not even be a nub LOL) but it seems to be at an angle so I would guess boy. Like I say I could be looking at the wrong thing so don't put too much faith in that guess LOL


----------



## jennjennxx

ha ha I'm no expert with the nub thing either tbh! but thanks for having a guess I posted this in the first trimester forum and all 7 guesses are for boy eek I don't want to get my hopes up though as I know I can't know for sure yet. xox


----------



## motherofboys

Hopefully they are all right then!


----------



## jennjennxx

yes it would be lovely. 

Ive got a bit of a confession to make I've only gone and booked myself a gender scan, it's booked for the 23rd of may so only 3 weeks on Thursday I cannot wait :0) xox


----------



## motherofboys

oooo yay lol Can't wait to hear what your having!


----------



## jennjennxx

two weeks tomorrow and I get to find out pink or blue :0). only thing is I've been having a really pink week this week, kind of suddenly thinking it's a girl, there's no way I will have a boy :0(, I just for some strange reason don't think I will have a boy and it's really getting me down atm. my uncle and his gf have a scan on Friday and they a're finding out the gender and I'm pretty 100% sure they will be having a boy, they both really want a boy aswell, but I can help think I may envy them if they are :0( I feel so bad. I want to try and think I'm having a boy, but don't want to get my hopes up at all, even all the guesses on my gender scan was boy, but Im still going to think girl until I know. anyway sorry for the rambling!! and I'm pretty sure these two weeks are going to drag like hell. xox


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck hun I hope you get your little boy.


----------



## jennjennxx

me to, but today i completely have no hope of having a boy, I've been looking into the skull theory and it looks just like a girl's skull :0( is there actually any proof of this theory being correct? xox


----------



## motherofboys

No, the skull theory is fun but a tech on one of the other sites (like in gender or gender dreaming) put up a post saying that the markers in the adult skull that indicate male or female are not seen on a scan in a baby and those that can be seen are still movable as the baby grows and the skull changes shape. 
The skull theory is more reliable when used with the nub theory and the nub theory is more accurate, but baby has to be in the right position.


----------



## jennjennxx

hi all, I don't know if your still following, but I have my gender scan a week Thursday :0) I cannot wait and I think I'm prepared if I hear girl, I think if I expect it to be a girl, I won't be so disappointed and well if I hear boy it would be a big surprise :0) hope your all well xox


----------



## motherofboys

I'm still following you Jenn good luck


----------



## Glitter_berry

Good luck. I hope you get a little boy. :) will be watching.


----------



## dollych

I'll be stalking!!!. Really hope you get you're little Boy xx Good luck xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Stalking!!! hope you get your baby boy :flow:


----------



## TTC LADY

Fingers crossed for you.

If it helps everyone guessed I was having another little girl based on nub / skull theories and I posted a thread on this section of the forum about how I wanted a little boy as well, given we already have a beautiful daughter and we only plan on having two and how I would be disappointed if we had another girl. I gave birth to our little prince 6 weeks ago. Just goes to show that a lot of these theories are inaccurate.


----------



## jennjennxx

yea I'm kind of hoping the theorys are right ha ha, altogether I've had 30+ boy guesses based on my scan picture and only two girl guesses. So I've been getting my hopes up and so has dh as he is desperate for a son too, It really is going to hit my hard if I'm not going to get my son :0(.

Congrats on your prince TTC LADY :0) xox


----------



## motherofboys

Obviously I can't say for sure, but in looking through scan pictures and gender guesses over the last couple of months trying to work out what I'm looking for. And also going through the "confirmed boy/girl" threads, I've seen girl guesses turn out boy, but not many that have had all boy guesses turn out girl. Usually if its an almost even amount of guesses it can go either way, or if the whole nub isn't showing or something like the leg is in the way, but if you have had almost all boy guesses I'd say chances were quite high. Did you post it anywhere else? Like in-gender or genderdreaming. There are techs on those sites who can guess and are usually quite accurate.


----------



## Guppy051708

I def dont think there is much if any validity to skull theory. however nub theory is different. If the baby is in the right position, the tech has the technique and shot, AND the person interpreting the nub theory actually is trained in it, it's highly accurate. The problem with nub isn't the theory. The problem w nub usually rest on those making the guess ;) Obviously it's not 100% accurate, nothing is except birth, but really when ppl are wrong it's almost always bc they are not truly trained in it. OR the baby is hanging upside down and the nub shot is wrong bc of it (but wouldnt be noticed to the untrained eye) thus you get the wrong guess.
...there are very very limited ppl that are actually trained in nub theory. You ask the average person and of course there is a potential for a high rate of error. It's like having a heart doctor do brain surgery.


----------



## jennjennxx

motherofboys said:


> Obviously I can't say for sure, but in looking through scan pictures and gender guesses over the last couple of months trying to work out what I'm looking for. And also going through the "confirmed boy/girl" threads, I've seen girl guesses turn out boy, but not many that have had all boy guesses turn out girl. Usually if its an almost even amount of guesses it can go either way, or if the whole nub isn't showing or something like the leg is in the way, but if you have had almost all boy guesses I'd say chances were quite high. Did you post it anywhere else? Like in-gender or genderdreaming. There are techs on those sites who can guess and are usually quite accurate.

:0) I really do hope so I know no one can know for sure but I've had so many boy guesses.

I also posted my scans in in-gender and gender dreaming and got all boy guesses there, not one girl guess. :0) xox


----------



## Louise88

Just want to say good luck for your gender scan and hoping its a little boy for you :) I'm I the same boat at the moment have a beautiful little girl and praying this babies a boy xxx


----------



## jennjennxx

Louise88 said:


> Just want to say good luck for your gender scan and hoping its a little boy for you :) I'm I the same boat at the moment have a beautiful little girl and praying this babies a boy xxx

Thanks hope you get your little man too :0) xox


----------



## jennjennxx

had a really rubbish day today, seen a few of my family members and they all think I'm having a girl :0(, I don't know why it's just really for me down, now I feel like I've got no hope whatsoever of having a boy :cry: xox


----------



## Guppy051708

Big :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Hugs hun, kinda feels like they are jinxing you doesn't it. Like if everyone says it they must be wrong.


----------



## jennjennxx

thanks Ladies &#9829; xox


----------



## jennjennxx

5 days to go :0) xox


----------



## Glitter_berry

Woohoo. 5 days to go! 
Hopefully they go really fast.


----------



## jennjennxx

eeek :0) I know I'm so excited, I've got a feeling these next few days will drag though lol xox


----------



## jennjennxx

only 4 days now all family have bets on girl, but most ladies here have bets on boy, we will soon see who is right :haha: xox


----------



## dollych

Good luck, I'm still stalking!!! :) xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Best of luck! Hope the time goes quickly


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck I'll be thinking of you thursday


----------



## jennjennxx

3 days :happydance: xox


----------



## Starmie

Good luck!


----------



## jennjennxx

2 more days now ladies and time is seriously dragging beyond belief lol I'm constanty thinking about what baby's going to Be, and if my dreams are anything to go by, which I hope they are not I'll be having a girl :0/ xox


----------



## Pixie_Dust

Good luck! I really hope you hear boy! I've got another 2 and a half weeks and I'm on edge too lol the suspense is killing me!


----------



## motherofboys

I have always dreamed the opposite LOL I always dreamt that the baby was born and no one would tell me the sex or that I had a girl.


----------



## Misscalais

Not long now! So exciting!


----------



## jennjennxx

I know I can't believe it, tomorrow is the day now!! :happydance: 

don't worry pixie dust you haven't got too much longer hopefully time won't drag, I really hope you get your little lady xox


----------



## motherofboys

1 more day! excited for you


----------



## Pixie_Dust

So exciting tomorrow is the day! I hope it goes quickly too nothing worse than counting down the hours lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Can't wait to hear ur news! What time is ur appt?


----------



## jennjennxx

thanks ladies, my appointment is at 2pm UK time so will update about this time tomorrow.

I'm getting so nervous now as its hit me I'm going to find out and by this time tomorrow I could be ecstatic because I'm having a boy, or could be grieving for the boy I will never have. so glad I have this forum and all you lovely ladies for support xox


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope you hear :blue: tomorrow :dust:

One thing that we did was plan something fun after the u/s, reguardless of the sex of the baby. With DS2 i had GD pretty badly. I didn't allow myself to buy him any cute toys or deocrate his room much or buy him any cute new clothes bc in my mind i couldn't justify it having just had DS1 a year and a half before. But this time around we decided to make a day of it. Have the u/s, go shopping (no matter if we were having another boy or finally getting a girl), then going out to eat, etc. If you have another girl dont do what i did and close yourself off to the excitment. I know it's so hard but allow yourself the joys that you would with the boy you dreamt of. I think by not doing so it compounded the GD w DS2. And of course if you have a baby boy, you will probably cry for a week :haha: i know i did after finding out we finally had a girl.


----------



## Glitter_berry

Good luck. Can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## jennjennxx

Thanks, only a few more hours to go now ladies, I'm sooo nervous and not prepared to hear girl, even the thought of it makes me want to cry :cry: xox


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck hun sending you loads of blue dust! Hope you hear boy xx


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Good luck hun!!


----------



## jennjennxx

sat in the waiting room right now waiting, I feel sick blah!!! I'm so nervous and excited at the same time xox


----------



## motherofboys

I hope you heard blue hun x


----------



## jennjennxx

it's a boy I'm so happy xoxox


----------



## motherofboys

YAY!!!! So pleased for you!


----------



## Glitter_berry

Yay congrats. :)


----------



## dollych

Yipeeeeeeeee!!!! congrats!!!. So happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## Pixie_Dust

So happy for you! Congrats xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations! :)


----------



## jennjennxx

thanks everyone I've been on cloud 9 the last few hours I'm so sickness happy here's the pics of my little man and some clothes I just couldnt resist buying for him xox
 



Attached Files:







20130523_152321.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 11









20130523_144323.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 15









20130523_144145.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

aww bless, congrats xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats on your little man :blue::flower:


----------



## Misscalais

Yaaaaaaaay! That's so awesome! Congrats on a little man. He's so cute.


----------



## foxiechick1

CONGRATULATIONS!!! So very pleased for you!! xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Cute!


----------



## Starmie

Aww congratulations! Only just caught up with this thread. Happy for you. :D


----------



## littlebabyboy

started on page one just now and was so nervous for you all the way! congrats!!


----------



## JessicaM123

littlebabyboy said:


> started on page one just now and was so nervous for you all the way! congrats!!

this! congrats!!


----------

